# HUGE FISH SITTING ON BEDS....



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I just came back from Disney and while I was there I seen a lot of monster fish sitting on beds. They were not bass. They looked like HUGE tilapias but I am not positive because these fish had red tails. Anyone got any clue what they are? My camera battery died and didn't get to take a picture of it:banghead


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bigruss, you're probaly talking about the infamous peacock bass. My uncle who lives down there has been telling me that it seems more and more of them are migrating north from south Florida. I've never caught one and couldn't go about telling you how to catch them, but maybe someone in here can. They are originally from South America.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I second that. I'll give you a call this weekend if I don't still have the Flu!!!

NJD:usaflag


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

A buddy of mine just got back from that area, He caught a couple big talapia off the bed and said there were lots of them around. Probably what you saw.


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

I know that at one point Disney had ALOT of Oscars in a few of their ponds, I know they also have Talipia(?) in some of the ponds also...

could be one of the two....On a side note...Universal also has lots of Talipia & Oscar in their ponds right at the entrance to their parking 

garage city, went last year & saw a couple of guys catching them on crappie jigs...pretty cool....

Now all Disney has to do is fill those big ole' swimming holes & aquariums with some tarpon, marlin , & swordfish & start charging day trips....


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats what I was thinking. They looked liked tilapia to me. We have them back home in Hawaii but I never seen them sit on beds like that. I know for sure they weren't peacock bass because I could see these fish real good and they looked like tilapias just wasn't sure.... Damn they were big as hell though I guess when you can't fish Disneys ponds the fish get HUGE.... Nojersey just give me a call man. My sis is in town and I already took her bass fishing we caught 5 (2 to 3 pounders) and she didn't like it LOL...So I am not sure if I'll do any fishing til she leaves.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

That's kool. I'm sick as a dog anyway. Got the Flu and strained ligaments in my knee from the fall. Enjoy family time and we'll hook up again soon...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Carp? How big were they? The biggest Tilapia ive ever caught was about 5.5lbs


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

HMMM. That was my second guess but when I looked up pictures of carp it didn't look like the fish I seen. It looked more like tilapia. Well I know for a fact that one I seen was over 5 pounds. Probably pushing 8 or 9 pounds. But then again these are in a pond where you can't fish at so maybe thats how they got so big... Like I said I never seen tilapia so big before..... BUt then again I never seen them sit on beds lol.


----------

